# December sermon series



## manito2000 (Dec 1, 2017)

Hello everyone, I would like to know what you are planning to preach through the month of December, particularly if you are focusing on aspects of the incarnation.


----------



## Timotheos (Dec 1, 2017)

I will be going through the prologue of John's gospel account over the next 4-5 Sundays.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm just going to continue preaching through John. I'll preach a sermon relating to the incarnation on December 24, but I don't do advent.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 1, 2017)

I’m preaching a topical Christmas series entitled “Tidings of Comfort and Joy” in which I’ll trace the Gospel promises through key OT passages.


----------

